# Monitor won't turn on after driver rollback



## Critterman (Jun 17, 2011)

I went to system preferences and rolled back my video card driver, as the newest update was slowing down some OpenGL games, however after when I restarted after rolling back the driver the computer made 15 clicking noises and then started like usual. Except the monitor never turned on, I can't see anything, even the bios screen. I can hear, from the speakers, the windows start up sound, but I still can't see anything once it starts up. I really don't know what to do at this point because I can do absolutely nothing.

My video card: ATI Radeon x1650 pro


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Faulty video card or monitor. Test the monitor on another PC or test a different monitor on your PC.


----------



## Critterman (Jun 17, 2011)

It's not the monitor. I have an onboard graphics card on my mother board. I switched over the monitor cable to the vga output on the main board so I could see the screen, but now Windows won't recognize that my ATI Radeon card is connected.
I've tried literally everything to get Windows to recognize it but nothing worked. I tried restarting multiple times, unplugging the computer for a few seconds and restarting, I tried to install the drivers from the site but they wouldn't install because the setup could not find my hardware, I reseated the ATI card, inserted the setup CD that came with the card and tried installing the Catalyst Control Center but it doesn't seem to install anything, and I checked in the BIOS at start up but the onboard graphics card was set to be disabled if it detected an external card connected to the PCIe.
So, by clicking rollback drivers did I pretty much destroy my graphics card?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if the video drivers are installed correctly there should be no drivers to roll back to

when installing new drivers you have to uninstall the current ones first

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer



what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## Critterman (Jun 17, 2011)

When you say to uninstall the current video card. You mean my onboard NVIDIA one, correct? I don't quite understand (sorry, not very experienced with computer hardware things), if I uninstall the drivers to my only currently functioning video card then how will I see the screen when I reboot? How can I be sure I will be able to press f8 and actually see what I'm doing?

And here are all the computer specs I could gather from my DxDiag and BIOS:


External Video Card (the one not recognized by Windows XP):
Card name: Radeon X1650 Series 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x71C6)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_71C6&SUBSYS_23521002&REV_00
Display Memory: 512.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6925 (English)

Onboard Video Card (the one currently enabled):
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 6100
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 6100
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0242&SUBSYS_D0001458&REV_A2
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0012.6724 (English)
NOTE: This card was not outputting any red to the screen until recently when I restarted from getting the info from the BIOS and suddenly I was getting red again. Could just be a crappy card, but I felt like it may be worth mentioning.

CPU:
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090206-1234)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: GBT___
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
Memory: 2048MB RAM
Page File: 768MB used, 3173MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS

Motherboard:
Model Name: GA-M55plus-S3G
Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology
nVidea GeForce 6100/nForce 430
AM2 / ATX / PCI-E*16
4 DDRII Dual-CH/HD Audio / PCI-E*2
GbE / 4 SATAII / 1394a / 8 USB2.0

RAM:
1984MB RAM

Power Supply:
This is a custom built machine (that I didn't build), so I don't know what it is or how to check to see what it is (without opening the case all up). However I'm certain it output is enough power because my Radeon card was running perfectly fine with it before this issue.

Other Info Gathered from BIOS:
Current System Temperature: 34 Degrees Celsius
Current CPU Temperature: 33 Degrees Celsius
Current CPU FAN Speed: ~1928 RPM
Current System FAN Speed: ~1328 RPM
Normal CPU Vcore: 1.5500V

Thanks for your help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take the side off and look at the psu label for the details

when we ask for specs we just want the ones asked for posted


----------



## Critterman (Jun 17, 2011)

This is the power supply that I have.
Brand: StarLogic
Model: ATX(?)
Wattage: 400W


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

adding the card you need to upgrade the psu to a quality 80+ 550w

your current psu does not have enough amp output on the 12v line[16a]


----------



## Critterman (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok, update. I managed to finally get my external GPU to run. After leaving the computer off for maybe around 16 hours, I turned it on and the computer recognized my ATI card and disabled my onboard card. I installed all the drivers to the ATI card and then rebooted. However, when it restarted it decided to use the onboard GPU instead. So I shut my computer down and left it alone for a good 5 minutes (and unplugged a usb stick), then turned it back on and this time it used the external ATI card.

It seems like leaving the computer to cool off for a while will let it recognize the ATI card. Could this be caused by the psu problems you are talking about? What confuses me the most is why I've never had this problem with the psu or gpu until now...

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

running underpowered increases the rate of deterioration of the psu till it no longer supplies enough power


----------

